# Spinning- Finally finished this yarn



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Further to my post showing spun single on the wheel, I have plied the two bobbins of singles and managed to get approximately 1458 metres (1595 yards) of 3 ply (light fingering) from 500 grams of roving. It is Corriedale wool with a little bit of llama and rayon. I purchased the roving. 

Very happy with it and now thinking of what I might knit with it. Perhaps a shawl ....

I enjoyed the spinning so much, now also wondering what's next? Too many options, too little time.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful yarn...


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nicely done! It would make a lovely shawl.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

You did such a great job with it!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

That's a lot of beautiful yarn!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty yarn.


----------



## KellySue (Dec 24, 2011)

WOW!!! That would have taken me months to do! Great job.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicely spun and a beautiful color. Can't wait to see what you do with it :sm01:


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The yarn is beautiful - nice spinning. Looking forward to seeing what it becomes.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What GORGEOUS yarn!

Hazel


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. So even. What wheel did you use?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty and it looks very soft. It looks so even.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Really pretty spin. I love the tonal changes in the color. Any plans for it? Hard as I try, I cannot spin fingering.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Beautiful :sm24:


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

howesfam said:


> Beautiful yarn. So even. What wheel did you use?


Thank you. I have a Majacraft Rose wheel and I LOVE it.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Really pretty spin. I love the tonal changes in the color. Any plans for it? Hard as I try, I cannot spin fingering.


Thank you. I'm thinking of a shawl but I have brain overload at the moment from looking at so many different patterns.

A few years ago I started spinning lace weight yarn after many years of spinning mainly worsted weight and now I find it very difficult to spin anything thicker than fingering. It's weird. I seem to have the opposite problem from you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh, that is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

OH MY - gorgeous yarn!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

What did you use to do 3-ply? Plied it allat same or 2 and the those with 1? Really nice, even work.


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

shepherd said:


> What did you use to do 3-ply? Plied it allat same or 2 and the those with 1? Really nice, even work.


I just plied 2 together - it is not 3 ply.

Thank you.


----------



## olebaglady (Jan 20, 2017)

GOOD JOB!!!!!!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful yarn - what fiber is it?


----------

